# Tattler reusable canning lids



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I never have tried the Tattler reusable lids, but I did order several dozen recently to give them a try. 

After receiving them and taking a first look, I really don't like having to use a separate "rubber" gasket on each plastic lid and was interested in hearing from any of you who may already be using these lids. Are you satisfied with them?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Love mine, never any problems so far. Just be sure that rubber gasket is even on the rim. That gasket is why they are reusable, the rubber does not deform like the stuff on the metal lids does.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

wonder if someone could use the rubber gasket on the metal lids? to make the metal lids reusable.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, it is a little bit more effort to deal with a 2 piece lid over the normal ones, but I have thought that the value of a sustainable product for my canning outweighs the effort. Give them a try next time you can and you will probably find out the extra step is a small one.


----------



## georgia (Nov 9, 2011)

I read in another forum that regular canning lids could be reused if boiled in a soda and water mixture? Anyone heard this and tried it?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep, BTDT, on simmering and reusing the regular metal lids. BUT, I don't think it will work with the new lids out this last year or so because they cut back on the amount of sealant they use in making them and after one use there is not enough left after the indentation to puff back out as the older lids do.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll certainly give the a try. I've got a couple of chickens to can later this week.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I will say this-- reusing regular lids will work; only because I have many that have resealed and I had to use great force to remove them...and that's after the jar was opened, eaten from, and put back in the fridge!!! 

But, I am not gonna chance it--canning is hard enough without trying to save a dollar on replacement lids.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I think I would only reuse lids for things that don't spoil such as dry potatoes or sugar. things that I would dry can. for the "good" stuff such as long term veggies and meats I would be very sure that the jars are sealed. food is to expensive too take a chance on. besides, if the food spoiled and you didn't notice it, it could mean getting very sick. as preppers we need to do things that will not make it harder on us. can safe, eat safe, be healthy, survive and have fun doing it.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

For me it's not so much the idea of saving $$ by re-using lids, its a matter of knowing it will work for the time when there are no more lids available to buy at any price! I'm looking at being able to can foods 2, 3, 4 years and maybe more AFTER TSHTF, there is no economy, no manufacturing, no power, etc. Since I have over 1000 jars set aside, and I really want to save my boughten re-usable lids for really hard times, I do re-use my regular metal lids now days as much as possible. Since I pressure can, I know if the lid seals and holds, the food is safely packed with no chance of food-born disease possible. To each their own for what works best for them.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goatlady said:


> For me it's not so much the idea of saving $$ by re-using lids, its a matter of knowing it will work for the time when there are no more lids available to buy at any price! I'm looking at being able to can foods 2, 3, 4 years and maybe more AFTER TSHTF, there is no economy, no manufacturing, no power, etc. Since I have over 1000 jars set aside, and I really want to save my boughten re-usable lids for really hard times, I do re-use my regular metal lids now days as much as possible. Since I pressure can, I know if the lid seals and holds, the food is safely packed with no chance of food-born disease possible. To each their own for what works best for them.


Yep--I have 58 boxes of lids for future canning--because I bought mostly when I could regardless of the prices.
I do save my lids now and am more careful removing them..I may use them for canning if I have to..especially since the recent lids are double sealing by themselves(lots have commented on this and I know I have experienced it) I always watch my sealed cans for a couple of weeks after sealing.
I plan on buying more lids...I have about 15 dozen jars and we don't know when we will get more lids; even IF the manufacturer has them, can they get delivered without gas??
Now, I am getting glooomy and doomy--sorry.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

DW is interested in using Tattler lids. We have zero experience with them. She wanted me to ask around a bit and see what the general consensus was: are they worth the money? Are they a big pain to deal with? How many uses will they typically hold up for?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The Tattlers look quite a bit like the old reusable lids that were popular before the metal dome lids came about. When I was a kid, ran across a bunch of them in a box of old antique blue mason jars with the zinc lids that my brother and I bought at an auction.

Guess history really does repeat itself.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

how does one know the tattler lids are sealed?


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Jason - I have been using Tattler lids for some of my canning for about a year to give them a try, and here's my take on them. The difference between them and the regular lids is that you have to not screw them on all the way tight before processing, then tighten them as you take them out of the canner, so there's one more step in the process. I have heard that the white plastic disc will last indefinitely, and the red rubber ring will last approx 20 uses. I have not used them this many times, and am still on my first set, although I did purchase extra rings. A few things I have found: I normally write with sharpie on my lids to say what the contents and year of the jar is. I need to come up with a different system with the Tattlers. If the jar is to be given as a gift, be sure to put a throw-away lid on it and not a Tattler. I have been trying to optimize the Tattlers I have already by canning things that will have a quick turnover so they can be used again. So far, I am pleased with them and plan to slowly buy more as I value to their ability to be used over and over again. I would suggest buying a dozen of them and trying them out on a small scale to see if you like them or not.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Partdeux - You can check the seal on the Tattlers by picking the jar up by the lid. If it is not sealed, it easily comes off. If it stays on the jar, it is sealed.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Siletz, have you tried using a Magic Eraser to take the sharpie marker off of the Tattler lid?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you store them with or without the rings? I normally take rings off my jars so that if there is a food issue, the lid will pop itself loose


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I store them without the metal rings


----------



## JustUs (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been using the Tattlers for a few years now (my first ones were from the original batch run in the 1970's bought off e-bay). Still like them and am still acquiring them. I don't find them any more difficult to use then the metal lids. The biggest learning curve we had to deal with was teaching my then 7 yr old daughter not to play with the rubber gaskets like a rubber band when doing the dishes. We lost 2 gaskets to "over stretching", LOL. Only gaskets I've had to replace so far are the ones from the 70's....but even unused rubber deteriorates over time. I haven't had to replace any from the new run.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Pam-that's a great idea! I'll have to give it a try. I'm going to can up some cubed potatoes and also soup beans this week, so it'll give me a chance to check it out. Thanks!


----------

